

Ask HN: Questions on the HN Spam filter - sawyer1708

A while back I put up an Ask HN, which did not get any replies. The post slipped off the &quot;new&quot; page in a matter of minutes. I figured it was probably a bad time to ask, so I posted it a second time (because I&#x27;ve seen others do it). Exactly the same thing happened. I&#x27;m not sure why I posted it a third time. Maybe just morbid curiosity. Same thing.<p>I forgot about it till I saw a comment today from samwillis telling me that my submissions were dead. My comments seem to be alive, so it appears that I am not banned. However, the three posts seem to have been either flagged manually or were caught in the HN Spam filter. I&#x27;ve seen the words &quot;shadow banned&quot; and &quot;hell banned&quot;, but not too sure what they mean and whether they apply to me.<p>Since the post was an Ask HN with no links to any external site, (not a show HN) I presume the text of the submission is what flagged it down. Could it be the words in the title? I had to use the short form of words (difference and between) because the title could not hold all the characters. Could that be the reason?<p>Any ideas?<p>====================<p>My Three submissions<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6608288<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6555632<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6539637<p>Comment reply from samwillis - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6608446
======
kogir
Per the guidelines:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

    
    
      Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. 
      to ask us questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or
      complain about moderation). If you want to say something
      to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com.
    

Get in touch and we can figure it out. You're not banned.

